# Technical issue: deleted character sheets stick around



## Gretkatillor (Oct 11, 2014)

Dear Morrus/mods,

Some time ago I uploaded this character sheet: link. I've updated it a few times, each time removing old versions and uploading new ones. The problem is that some removed files are still being listed as downloads. Clicking these "removed" files gives the message "The file is missing from the server."

I've tried removing all files (not the entry itself), but my ghost sheets still linger. I'm reluctant to remove the entry altogether, however, because I don't want to lose the comments. Is there anything I could try?


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Jan 19, 2015)

Too bad this thread has no replies. I'm experiencing the same issue with an entry I made in the download section. Now 3 out of 7 are 'ghosts', i.e. they are listed even though I've removed them.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2015)

Which ones are you trying to delete?  I'll try it and see if the same thing happens to me.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you for looking into this!

I'm having trouble with the character sheet I uploaded. I would want to remove "Character Sheet v2.2 (Letter).pdf" and "Spell Sheet generator v1.7.zip" because they are old versions and they link to nowhere now. As said above, I don't see these entries when editing. The "Thumbnail_enworld.jpg" has similar issues, but I'm not sure if removing this file will also remove the thumbnail for the post.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 20, 2015)

Could you link me to the actual entry?  I don't fancy checking all of them to find which has a file called "Character Sheet v2.2 (Letter).pdf"


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Jan 20, 2015)

You mean the entry or the file? Sorry, I thought linking to the download page where the files are listed was enough. (although with hindsight it is probably the fact that my link is called "character sheet", which, when spelled as the plural "character sheets", in itself automatically becomes a link on enworld... Should've used a more unique name )

Download page: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1180
Character Sheet v2.2 (Letter).pdf: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=3310
Spell Sheet generator v1.7.zip: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=3219
Thumbnail_enworld.jpg: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?do=file&fileid=3220


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Feb 2, 2015)

So no resolution for this problem? Too bad, would be nice to get rid of the clutter


----------



## Gretkatillor (Feb 2, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Could you link me to the actual entry?  I don't fancy checking all of them to find which has a file called "Character Sheet v2.2 (Letter).pdf"




As for my files, which are listed here, these were deleted but still show up in the list:

D&D 5e Sheet Auto-calculating.pdf 228.3 KB
D&D 5e Sheet DIY Mode (Auto-calculation Disabled).pdf 206.9 KB
D&D 5e Sheet Forms (Legacy).pdf
D&D 5e Sheet v02 Auto-calculating.pdf 249.7 KB
Preview Page 1.png 9.5 KB

I'd very much appreciate it if they could be completely removed.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't experienced this issue since, but I am inclined to think this issue is the result of trying to download the file after you have deleted it in the 'edit' window but before saving it.


----------



## Gretkatillor (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll keep that in mind the next time I upload something.


----------



## Gretkatillor (Mar 30, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Which ones are you trying to delete?  I'll try it and see if the same thing happens to me.




I found that the issue also prevents me from updating the preview and thumbnail, which I think are linked to ghost files. The files I'd like to remove are:

D&D 5e Sheet Auto-calculating.pdf 228.3 KB
D&D 5e Sheet DIY Mode (Auto-calculation Disabled).pdf 206.9 KB
D&D 5e Sheet Forms (Legacy).pdf 255.9 KB
D&D 5e Sheet v02 Auto-calculating.pdf
Preview Page 1.png

...in this section.


----------

